# Happy Father's Day Weekend



## acpeacemaker (Jun 17, 2016)

Hey,
Just wanted to say Happy Father's Day! I know there is a lot of forum members on here with little helpers, and big helpers. :mrgreen: I have four myself and i'm thankful this amazing forum has been a part of some of it. I hope your weekend stays golden.
-From the mountains
Andrew


----------



## Lou (Jun 17, 2016)

Nice--Big Sky Country!



And to think I'm about to be a (first-time) dad!


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 17, 2016)

Lou said:


> Nice--Big Sky Country!
> 
> 
> 
> And to think I'm about to be a (first-time) dad!



Awesome Lou! Congrats!!


----------



## Lou (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks!

Little girl coming next month (hopefully) but maybe sooner


----------



## Palladium (Jun 17, 2016)

Congratulations Lou !!!! Kids are a true blessing. I'M spending the week with my future gold refiners at the beach in Panama city. Happy Father's Day to all the dad's out there !


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 17, 2016)

Lou said:


> Nice--Big Sky Country!
> 
> 
> 
> And to think I'm about to be a (first-time) dad!



Oh man are you in for some fun. 

Congrats.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 17, 2016)

Happy Fathers day everyone.

Mine is 18 and graduated this year. Time to kick him out of the nest.


----------



## 4metals (Jun 17, 2016)

Happy father's day to all of our refining dad's.

My kids ( a boy and a girl) are both in their mid 30's and spitting out grandkids to beat the band, had a second grandson last week and my daughter is expecting twins in August. 

There goes my Maple Leaf collection!


----------



## Geo (Jun 19, 2016)

Happy fathers day to all the dads and single moms out there that has to be mom and dad. Children are a blessing. I couldn't imagine being without mine.


----------



## scrappappy (Jun 20, 2016)

A belated Happy Fathers Day to all the Dads out there!

From the backcountry of Sedona AZ


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jun 20, 2016)

Congrats Lou.
Kids are the absolute best thing that have ever happened to me... Ever...

To all the other fathers on our forum. 
Hope you had a good day.


----------



## etack (Jun 20, 2016)

This is my clan.

I have another coming in December! :shock: :shock:


----------

